# Arrow rest for indoors



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm thinking about putting one of those fancy new Whisker Biscuits on my bow for indoor season.....Can I pass me a 700g 2712 through it at 80lbs?? I don't want to loose any speed.....Just wonderin'


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Whiskers Biscuits aren't new and they ain't fancy. The right size biscuit will let you launch your big arrow and heavy draw weight.

I would question; WHY? There are tons of rests far better for indoor shooting.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Biscuts are hard on large diam. arrows.Lots of drag.Your still better off with a launcher blade indoors.Biscuts are ok I guess for hunting but accuracy counts indoors.The less arrow contact the better.Fall away or blade.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

What's the matter - shaking too much trying to draw 80 pounds to keep the arrow on the pro tuner?:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Don't get to serious with him he is just kiddding I'm sure.. 

you should really turn it up to 90 to get more speed and flatter at 20, and bring a fat wallet cause you'll need to pay for your target butt before ya start.  
the best thing with a biscuit is to just leave the fletchings off and shoot bare shafts. that way there isn't any fletching contact.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> What's the matter - shaking too much trying to draw 80 pounds to keep the arrow on the pro tuner?:wink:


NO! well....kinda......But I want to hunt with it too. That arrow will hammer a deer!!! My muzzy 225's look funny on it though. I just don't want to have two setups. I want to be able to go and laydown a 300 60x then hit the tree stand the next morning.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Bees said:


> Don't get to serious with him he is just kiddding I'm sure..
> 
> you should really turn it up to 90 to get more speed and flatter at 20, and bring a fat wallet cause you'll need to pay for your target butt before ya start.
> the best thing with a biscuit is to just leave the fletchings off and shoot bare shafts. that way there isn't any fletching contact.



I am serious....BEEEEEEESSSSSZZ! But a wisker biscuits and bare shafts sound like a good combo......I get my super slams to tune with broadheads and no fletchings.....I should be able to get the 27's to make perfect bullet holes too.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

itchyfinger said:


> I am serious....BEEEEEEESSSSSZZ! But a wisker biscuits and bare shafts sound like a good combo......I get my super slams to tune with broadheads and no fletchings.....I should be able to get the 27's to make perfect bullet holes too.


A tuner can.  I don't know if that rules you out or not. but my 2613's bare shaft hits in the 10 with my fletched shaft at 20 yards. not 80 pounds though..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

A biscuit should be setup to be loose on the shaft anyway, there is no drag when properly opened up for the shaft dia being used... and you can close em back up for the skinnies.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> A biscuit should be setup to be loose on the shaft anyway, there is no drag when properly opened up for the shaft dia being used... and you can close em back up for the skinnies.. :lol: :wink:


ohhhh.....an adjustable biscuit??? niiiiiiiiicccceeee.....have this I must.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sticky.... We have our first prisoner.

You know the rules and punishment for speaking about indoors before the summer is over. 

Everyone say bye to Itchy


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I figured the combo of whisker biscuit....27's....indoors.....hunting.....80lbs....and August......would have sent out a disturbance in the force. Or was it the whisker biscuit and bare shaft that caused the ripple......mmmmmm.....:noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The simple mention of that "I" word causes alarms to go off ukey:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

blueglide1 said:


> . . .Biscuts are ok I guess for hunting but accuracy counts indoors. . .


Accuracy counts for hunting, too. In fact, it counts more.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

itchyfinger said:


> I figured the combo of whisker biscuit....27's....indoors.....hunting.....80lbs....and August......would have sent out a disturbance in the force. Or was it the whisker biscuit and bare shaft that caused the ripple......mmmmmm.....:noidea:


I'm not sure what causes the ripple but the disturbance is cause by all the s..t hitting the fan...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

itchyfinger said:


> I figured the combo of whisker biscuit....27's....indoors.....hunting.....80lbs....and August......would have sent out a disturbance in the force. Or was it the whisker biscuit and bare shaft that caused the ripple......mmmmmm.....:noidea:



Bring all that stuff on up here, I'll make a video...


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> The simple mention of that "I" word causes alarms to go off ukey:


I thought you were ready since you been hitting the sauce like Manny. :mg:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Whiskers Biscuits aren't new and they ain't fancy. The right size biscuit will let you launch your big arrow and heavy draw weight.
> 
> I would question; WHY? There are tons of rests far better for indoor shooting.


Why? Cause that's how I do.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

WrongdayJ said:


> Accuracy counts for hunting, too. In fact, it counts more.


My 27's and WB well get spots and animals dropped like Pluto. YOINK!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*may-day..may-day..may-day...*

_Yak_... come get your lost mutant.. he's dazed and confused and can't 

find the bread crumbs

:tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:mod: :mod: :mod:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> _Yak_... come get your lost mutant.. he's dazed and confused and can't
> 
> find the bread crumbs
> 
> :tongue:


Whaaaaaaat? :noidea:


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

WrongdayJ said:


> Accuracy counts for hunting, too. In fact, it counts more.


You are correct sir,mybad.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

StinkyFinger, let me give you my experience with the WB. Some time back I got my hands on what was supposed to be a left-handed WB. I installed it on my hunting bow, but was shooting it inside my barn, so I guess you could consider it an "indoor setup".

Unbeknown to me, it was actually a RH WB installed in a LH mount. When I shot left handed arrows through it, it would distort the arrow flight so bad that they would sometimes miss the 10 ring on the 3 spot face. In fact it was so bad that it even caused me to miss the 5 ring on a 5 spot target once. :mg:

Now, I'd heard all this talk about FOBs, so I decided to give them a try. It's a known fact that FOBs are ambidextrous so I knew I wouldn't have a problem with them and my left handed arrows. But the dang WB kept knocking the FOB off the arrow on EVERY shot. So I tried putting the FOB on the point end of the arrow thinking that would help, but that sometimes caused the arrows to miss even the 4 ring on the 5 spot. I even resorted to trimming out the hole in the WB so that the FOB had a better chance of staying on the arrow, but for some reason my POI was always low.

After several weeks of unsuccessful attempts to make the WB work with my left handed arrows with either vanes or FOBs, I finally took if off my bow and tossed it in the box of other items that were supposed to buy me points. I then hung my bow up and started throwing the arrows at the target. I'm getting pretty good at that and was actually able to hit the target twice on the 1st Sat. in May of 2009.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Very interesting.....what rest is best to put on a left handed bow shooting left handed arrows while smoking left handed cigs......it's not for me...it's just in case someone asks.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> . . .It's a known fact that FOBs are ambidextrous so I knew I wouldn't have a problem with them and my left handed arrows. . .


Lee- Do you have left-handed strings on your bow? I know a guy that uses a right-handed D-loop with left handed strings, and then he actually served in a FOB_ as a peep sight_. Talk about light gathering!! He also uses a full size magnifying glass (Sherlock Holmes size) as a scope. He has no problems shooting at the right target, because he can see them all at once.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

maybe you didnt have the polarity of the clarifier right. that can make a big difference too.

you did get the left handed nocks, didnt you?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Lee- Do you have left-handed strings on your bow? I know a guy that uses a right-handed D-loop with left handed strings, and then he actually served in a FOB_ as a peep sight_. Talk about light gathering!! He also uses a full size magnifying glass (Sherlock Holmes size) as a scope. He has no problems shooting at the right target, because he can see them all at once.





rock monkey said:


> maybe you didnt have the polarity of the clarifier right. that can make a big difference too.
> 
> you did get the left handed nocks, didnt you?





itchyfinger said:


> Very interesting.....what rest is best to put on a left handed bow shooting left handed arrows while smoking left handed cigs......it's not for me...it's just in case someone asks.


Well duh - left handed strings and left handed nocks - that's what I missing. I'm pretty well set on the left handed cigarettes, but my left handed lighter I got on the way to the Hill finally gave out yesterday and all I could find was a RH imitation.

But in reality, I'm no where near archery as of 7 PM last evening. The wife and I are down in "little" Washington, NC "celebrating" 38 years of blissful marriage as of tomorrow 8/08. Of course I did drive over to Terry's Archery near Aurora this morning and pick up some G nocks - might better double check and see if they're LH. :shade:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

itchyfinger said:


> Whaaaaaaat? :noidea:




```

```
aren't the cabanna boys supposed to serve the beverages, not drink all the fuzzy navels ? !... :darkbeer:

------------

i made sure Hinky hooked me up with LH strings.. but i didn't check the noks!...:doh:... i'll bet that's whats holding me back from getting that 30 !! 


:shade:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> aren't the cabanna boys supposed to serve the beverages, not drink all the fuzzy navels ? !... :darkbeer:
> ...



I'm also not to mingle with the "hired help" but here we are


----------

